# Yellow Belt Acheivement



## Willard814 (May 23, 2011)

How many kata do I need to learn to obtain the yellow belt in Shotokan?


----------



## OldKarateGuy (May 23, 2011)

8th kyu, probably Heian Shodan, 7th kyu, Heian Nidan
Plus, of course, appropriate basics, 3 step sparring, etc. Especially in the higher (numeric) kyu ranks, there may be some variation, such as a different color on the half ranks. JKA is yellow (8), yellow (7), orange (6), orange (5), etc. This assumes you start at 9th kyu (skipping 10th kyu completely, pretty common most places now). 

Ask your instructor for the most reliable answer.


----------



## Blade96 (May 23, 2011)

Willard814 said:


> How many kata do I need to learn to obtain the yellow belt in Shotokan?


  when i did it i only needed to know heian shodan kata.


----------

